# love seats



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i know uve seen them before there are like rap around couch for the back seat of your car in like the old schools tryin to get some pics of one so i can do my 68


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

like these


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

search engine is your friend


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

and this one


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

you already got pics and your asking for some :uh:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

asking for more pics smart one dont take a brainy act to find that one out


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 12 2008, 02:18 PM~10399311
> *search engine is your friend
> *


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

LOOK TOWARD THE OLD T-BIRDS.

http://www.flapp.ca/Graphics/RearSeat.jpg

http://affordableclassicsinc.com/images/64...Rear%20Seat.JPG

http://automotivemileposts.com/files/tbird...backseatred.jpg

http://automotivemileposts.com/files/tbird...rktrearseat.jpg

http://automotivemileposts.com/showroom/images/jul2002v1.jpg


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's my 1985 regal.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

thats clean homie


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Alot of people make them, but Ive thought about using late sixties t bird wrap around seats.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Apr 13 2008, 05:42 PM~10406774
> *Here's my 1985 regal.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

